# New Video Trailer!!!



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

I put a few clips together to get everyone pumped up about this upcoming season. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That should get everyone pumped, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Cool clip. Love the Arizona desert. Some of those areas looked like some of the stands I've hunted from, lol!


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you guys going to release a DVD?

Nice video.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Lookin good, fellas! It's got me pumped!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely rocks ! Always love seeing some dawgs getting rolled.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this, but it is a cool compilation of clips.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool clips, thanks for posting them !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I enjoyed your clips Thanks for sharing your hunts---------sb*


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Bginvestor said:


> Are you guys going to release a DVD?
> 
> Nice video.


We're hoping to at the end of this season if all goes well. Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## alexgee926 (Sep 28, 2012)

awesome video, looking forward to hunting arizona soon.


----------

